# Can you identify this OPI orange polish? RO for pics...



## lizsybarite (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to swatch and photograph this color for awhile because I *love* it but it came without a label via a swap. Any guesses? These are very true to color! It's a shimmery medium orange with some gold tones to it, but the shimmer doesn't really contrast with the rest of the polish. It kind of reminds me of MAC eyeshadows: Orange Tangent or maybe Fab & Flashy. It's so pretty, augh!

I also swatched my other orange-ish colors by way of comparison. Enjoy!

















Here it is vs. some other oranges (the mystery shade is on my thumb)...






Left to right: OPI Sonata in Bronze, Nina Ultra Pro (from Sally's) Evening Sun, MAC Lola Devine, OPI Lighten Up, You're Two Pense!






Thank you so much!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a pretty colour but I can't help.


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it is a discontinued color. I picked a couple up last year at a closeout sale that looked identical but I don't recall the name. Sorry!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2008)

Tangerini Bikini or 18K Ginza Gold, leaning more toward 18K Ginza Gold.


----------

